# LP tray of Heaven



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

My meager collection of LP's. Have yet to try one but the time is drawing nigh!


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice stash!!! I absolutely love the looks of the Ligas.. The Dark wrapper and light band is gorgeous!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

you have yet to try one??? :bitchslap: smoke em! :smoke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

zepp69 said:


> Have yet to try one but the time is drawing nigh!


Quite the collection for someone who hasn't even tried one. What are you waiting for?

It's like you're collecting bottles of whiskey before ever taking a shot! How do you know you're gonna like it?


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ima do that tonight. sitting around the fire pit with some wine and my gf who "just loves"(sarcastically said) when I enjoy a nice cigar. :fencing:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

zepp69 said:


> Ima do that tonight. sitting around the fire pit with some wine and my gf who "just loves"(sarcastically said) when I enjoy a nice cigar. :fencing:


I read too fast sometimes. Saw this ^^^ and could have sworn it said "sitting around the fire pit with some wife and my gf...."

I was like :thumb::thumb::ask:


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like a nice LP stash!!! Enjoy Bro.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

zepp69 said:


> Ima do that tonight. sitting around the fire pit with some wine and my gf who "just loves"(sarcastically said) when I enjoy a nice cigar. :fencing:


Save yourself some trouble. Those LP will spoil your palate and cause more friction with your GF. Box them up and send them to me. My GF has been in training for almost three decades.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd hate to see your stash in a few weeks after you have tried one, you managed to snake several t52 pis and at least one uf4 before you got around to smoking one


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice indeed!!:smoke:


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

You had better get smokin man!!! I do have a musical suggestion for your first LP.


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

lOVE ZEPPELIN. 
Studying a few of their songs on guitar! Amazing stuff!


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lack of time and a GF who detests cigar smoke are contributing factors plus I'm a new noob!


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

HA Ha! 
You can come down to Missouri and help me smoke em!:music:


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't tempt me, I may make that drive......


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

zepp69 said:


> HA Ha!
> You can come down to Missouri and help me smoke em!:music:


I'm in! I'll bring the UC Flying Pigs and RatZilla :tu :rofl:


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

YOu got it bro! :drinking:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

you BASTARDS!:fencing:


nikonnut said:


> I'm in! I'll bring the UC Flying Pigs and RatZilla :tu :rofl:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Archun said:


> you BASTARDS!:fencing:


What? Get on a plane and I'll bring the whole tray! :lol:


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

See ya when you get here! bring booze and hookers!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL! Shame on you!:sad:
(by the way, Im about to get my hands on 5 of those Undercrown Piggies!!!!)


nikonnut said:


> What? Get on a plane and I'll bring the whole tray! :lol:


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't seen the Undercrown Pigs before. Are they the same blend as the regular UC's?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

jmac603 said:


> I haven't seen the Undercrown Pigs before. Are they the same blend as the regular UC's?


I believe everything is exactly the same except the vitola. These were a limited release for the Netherlands.

Edit: And they were RIDICULOUSLY priced.


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

Only for the Netherlands, no wonder why I haven't seen them...haha.


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

zepp, did you get around to trying any of those bad boys?


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes I have and they are excellent!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not alone in the LP obsession camp. This was my stash before I went on a bombing spree.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

This is mine:


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

The more and more I research on here, it appears that the LP might be one of these brands I will have to do major research on. Great looking sticks.


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

Had a LP Feral Pig on Saturday. One of the best cigars I have ever smoked!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

zepp69 said:


> Had a LP Feral Pig on Saturday. One of the best cigars I have ever smoked!


Pretty strong, huh? One of the strongest yet most complex and flavorful cigars I've ever had. I have a few resting and smoked my first one a few weeks back with some Glenlivet 15. WOW! :smoke2: :al :faint:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Exactly, I find it to be the same way. Strong, but given its complexity, sweetness and velvety texture I consider it very easy and fun to smoke. Probably easier than many other smaller ring/size cigars.
And dont get me started on the glenlivet, love it.
I had the chance to be part of a private Royal Salute Tasting 10 days ago...AMAZING










mjohnsoniii said:


> Pretty strong, huh? One of the strongest yet most complex and flavorful cigars I've ever had. I have a few resting and smoked my first one a few weeks back with some Glenlivet 15. WOW! :smoke2: :al :faint:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Archun said:


> Exactly, I find it to be the same way. Strong, but given its complexity, sweetness and velvety texture I consider it very easy and fun to smoke. Probably easier than many other smaller ring/size cigars.
> And dont get me started on the glenlivet, love it.
> I had the chance to be part of a private Royal Salute Tasting 10 days ago...AMAZING


I'm speechless. Thats AWESOME!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, that 38 year-old bottle (Stone of Destiny) runs about $600!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Get to smoking those things! Errmoddy knows nat... Nodnamn moy... :mullet:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

So how was it man?


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

The Feral Pig was perfect! Easily one of the best I've smoked yet. Goes in top 3!


----------

